# Eggplant & how to prepare



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Would love to hear from all of you with your take on Eggplant ? 


Firstly, my favorite vegetable is eggplant or aubergine ... I love the fried layers of Baked Eggplant topped with a divine home made tomato sauce and layered like a lasagne and it is called Melanzane di Lecce ... Eggplant of Lecce, Puglia, Italy ... Of course, I also like Aubergine With Tahine and Pasta Norma which translates to Pasta with Eggplant as Norma in Sicilia, is Eggplant. Caponata for an appetiser is nice too ... with a crusty warm bread ...

Kindest. Margi.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2012)

Bread, fry, drain. Then single layer of eggplant on a sheet tray, top with sauce, season with favorite herbs and spices if desired, fresh grated romano, parmesan and mozzarella cheeses then under the broiler to melt and brown.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

I just made individual eggplant parmesans last night. Just grill or broil two slices per person, a nice slab of tomato, some mozzerella and a few shavings of parmesan. I stacked it all up and topped with some scallion and red pepper, seasonings and baked for about 15 minutes.
I love making eggplant caviar also. Pickled eggplant is my favoriet anti pasti. 

I also stuff them by cutting lengthways, and baking for about half an hour with cut side down. Scrape out insides leaving about half an inch of thickness. Chop insides coarsley and saute with onions, garlic, celery, peppers, chopped tomatoes. Then, I let it cool for a few minutes. Add a beaten egg and mix thoroughly. Divede mixture and stuff both egg plant shells, top with cheese of your choice and bake for about half an hour....This is great eaten cold, also.

I could go on.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 26, 2012)

Grazie, Muchas Gracías, Danke, Mercì and Many Thanks for such stunning input and photos ... I love Eggplant Parmigiana too ... Melanzane di Lecce is with Bechamel ... a bit different and it is a vegetable lasagne ... with a topping of bechamel ... 

WOW ... awesome posts.

Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is a pizza I made with roasted eggplant wedges......


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2012)

Eggplant is one of those vegis that I dislike, but enjoy as an ingredient. I am very fond of babaganoush. I like finely chopped eggplant in moussaka. I like very thinly sliced eggplant in lasagna (but not too much). I have also had it in a mixed, grilled, marinated vegi thing from my local Greek grocery store, and it was really good.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 26, 2012)

You have mentioned some of my favorites too.

Rollatini - as an entree, or as an appetizer with proscuitto and toasted pine nuts.

Eggplant balls.  Nice change from meat balls.

Caprese salad with grilled eggplant.

Grilled eggplant pizza - with fresh tomatoes, mozzarella & basil.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 26, 2012)

I fried some slices of aubergines and some japanese eggplant in oil untill they turned dark brown and sprinkled with salt. They were great!

I like a chinese dish one of local places serves. It is eggplant woked with ground pork,onions and some hoisin sauce.

My other favorite is grilled and then marinated.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 26, 2012)

Another EP dish I like is stuffed eggplant.  I forget the Italian name, but it translates to "Little Shoes" or "Little Slippers."  

An Asian dish I like, is stir-fried eggplant and tofu. I have had it at Chinese restaurants, but not made it myself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been on an Eggplant Parmesan kick lately.  Unfortunately, Shrek does not like it and I'm finding it difficult to use a whole eggplant for myself.

Does eggplant, uncooked, freeze well?  Or should I sauté/roast/grill it first?


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been on an Eggplant Parmesan kick lately.  Unfortunately, Shrek does not like it and I'm finding it difficult to use a whole eggplant for myself.
> 
> Does eggplant, uncooked, freeze well?  Or should I sauté/roast/grill it first?


If you have some smaller broiling dishes or oven proof stuff, you can use up the whole eggplant and make up a few small, single serving batches of eggplant parmesan and freeze before baking. Then, just pop in the oven and bake like you would frozen lasagne...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> If you have some smaller broiling dishes or oven proof stuff, you can use up the whole eggplant and make up a few small, single serving batches of eggplant parmesan and freeze before baking. Then, just pop in the oven and bake like you would frozen lasagne...



Thanks, Rock!  Great idea!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been on an Eggplant Parmesan kick lately.  Unfortunately, Shrek does not like it and I'm finding it difficult to use a whole eggplant for myself.
> 
> Does eggplant, uncooked, freeze well?  Or should I sauté/roast/grill it first?



Don't forget babaganoush. Shrek might even like that. I use it as dip for crudités.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 26, 2012)

Where do I start! A light version of parmesan. Light flour coating, fried. Same flour coating, fried and rolled around the stuffing for shell pasta/manicotti. Moussaka. Caponata. Pirogue stuffed with crawfish ettouffe.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 26, 2012)

Lasagna made with taco meat mixture.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 26, 2012)

I like to prepare Caponata in the summer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2012)

I like it fried and then served at room temp. with thick slices of ripe tomato, fresh mozzarella, torn basil leaves and a simple vinaigrette.

It looks nice served family style on a large platter with each item alternating or served individually in a stack with each item alternating topped with a sprig of fresh basil.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2012)

I like to use it in Nigella Lawsons Involtini. 

Also melanze parmegiana (I think) - layered with cheese and tomato sauce. 

And moussaka.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's my favorite pasta dish:

1 large Eggplant washed and loosely diced
1 can diced tomatoes
1/4 C red wine
4 cloves garlic diced
1/2 c stuffed green olives, diced
3 T capers, diced
1/8 (or more to taste) tsp red pepper flakes
black pepper
olive oil

2 Cups fresh basil (chiffonade), divided

1 Lb pasta

Saute the eggplant in oil until soft. When soft, stir in all other  ingredients and 1 cup of the basil.  Clap on a lid and cook for 10  minutes.  Cook pasta until al dente and drain.

To serve: Using tongs, take one serving of pasta and drop it into the  pan of hot sauce. Turn noodles over until coated and then place then in  individual serving bowl/plate with a little extra sauce on top. Top with  some fresh basil and a little reggiano Parmesan. Repeat for each  serving.

Serve this with a simple side salad of mixed greens, sliced radishes and some white beans in a vinaigrette.

Fast and yummy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2012)

That sounds really good, Janet!  Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That sounds really good, Janet!  Thanks!



+1!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 26, 2012)

Cerise said:


> An Asian dish I like, is stir-fried eggplant and tofu. I have had it at Chinese restaurants, but not made it myself.



All of these eggplant dishes sound delicious!

I particularly like some Thai dishes I've had at restaurants using the much smaller Thai eggplants, about 1-2 inches long. I've tried them a few times in my own cooking but can't clearly remember the recipes or results, but I want to try them again soon.

Getting back to the common eggplants, I've heard a lot about salting them before cooking then draining them? And then cooking... Anybody know about the merits of this?


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> All of these eggplant dishes sound delicious!
> 
> I particularly like some Thai dishes I've had at restaurants using the much smaller Thai eggplants, about 1-2 inches long. I've tried them a few times in my own cooking but can't clearly remember the recipes or results, but I want to try them again soon.
> 
> Getting back to the common eggplants, I've heard a lot about salting them before cooking then draining them? And then cooking... Anybody know about the merits of this?


 
I always lightly salt the slices and then press them. You will surprised how much of the liquid comes out of them. I learned that trick from all the old Nonis' I watched as a child. 

My favorite is an Eggplant sub. It is basically eggplant Parm in a crusty Italian long roll. 

I have to remove the skins from the eggplant. Can't digest veggie skins. After salting and pressing, I dredge in seasoned flour, dip in seasoned egg, fresh bread crumbs, and saute' in olive oil. Lay down a light layer of gravy, one layer of eggplant, Mozzarella cheese, repeat. Top with Mozzarella cheese and a generous helping of Romano or Parm cheese. Bake at 350°F. until bubbly. 

My daughter and I both have to buy two eggplants. Because one is for picking while we are cooking, and one is for the Parm dish.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> I always lightly salt the slices and then press them. You will surprised how much of the liquid comes out of them. I learned that trick from all the old Nonis' I watched as a child.


I forgot where I learned that, maybe _Joy of Cooking_ (that was way before the Internet when JoC was my best cookbook...) It's been some years since the last time I cooked eggplant. I hope to try some of the recipes posted here soon.



Addie said:


> I have to remove the skins from the eggplant. Can't digest veggie skins.


OMG the skins are my favorite part, of eggplant, of most vegetables! Not only is it tasty but many/most of the vitamins are there.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I forgot where I learned that, maybe _Joy of Cooking_ (that was way before the Internet when JoC was my best cookbook...) It's been some years since the last time I cooked eggplant. I hope to try some of the recipes posted here soon.
> 
> 
> OMG the skins are my favorite part, of eggplant, of most vegetables! Not only is it tasty but many/most of the vitamins are there.


 
I know. But I remove the skin from cukes as well. Corn, peas, any veggie that has any skin on it tears up my digestive system. That came about from having half my stomach removed. I no longer produce the right scids to break them down.


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2012)

Greg, I have a wide strainer and I put the eggplant in that to remove the liquid. Yo can use a colander that has a lot of holes. You don't want the eggplant sitting in the drained liquid. It defeats the purpose.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> I know. But I remove the skin from cukes as well. Corn, peas, any veggie that has any skin on it tears up my digestive system. That came about from having half my stomach removed. I no longer produce the right scids to break them down.


Sorry... Actually with cucumbers I often quarter them and then scoop out the inside and discard it, then use the rest for making sushi. Particularly the skins. You slice the skins into really thin slivers. They provide the crunch in many kinds of sushi rolls.



Addie said:


> Greg, I have a wide strainer and I put the eggplant in that to remove the liquid. Yo can use a colander that has a lot of holes. You don't want the eggplant sitting in the drained liquid. It defeats the purpose.


No, I understand that. It's just that my recollections are dim since a few years ago the last time I cooked eggplant.


----------



## merstar (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a great recipe - tastes like fried, but it's not - it's done in the oven and gets nice and crispy. I reduce the Parmigiano Reggiano and increase the breadcrumbs, since I found it too salty as written. I also add some herbs to the breadcrumbs, and use a mixture of cheeses in the topping:
FAUX FRIED EGGPLANT 
Faux Fried Eggplant Aubergine) Recipe - Food.com - 59115


----------



## merstar (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to try this recipe for a long time now:
*EGGPLANT AND GOAT-CHEESE SANDWICHES WITH TOMATO TARRAGON SAUCE
* [FONT=&quot]http://whatdidyoueat.typepad.com/what_did_you_eat/2007/07/whb-eggplant-an.html
[/FONT]


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 27, 2012)

I hated melanzane for a long time, because I never managed to prepare them properly, so I gave it up.
Then I chatted with my greengrocer's mother, and she sold me some spheric eggplant, not the long-shaped ones. She just cut them in slices, then put them in beaten egg, pass them in breadcrumbs, repeat the egg/breadcrumb procedure, then fry them in vegetable oil (not olive) and that's all. And I was good enough to produce a tasty dish of melanzane impanate! 
Nothing fancy, but quite good for me


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

To All The Posters On Aubergine,

Thanks so much for all your feedback. I have enjoyed each and every post on this thread.

Eggplant ( Melanzane or Aubergine ) is my fave veggie ... so the new recipes, the ideas and all your assistance and comments are greatly appreciated. 

*** Princess Fiona: I have never freezed a fresh whole eggplant. I would cook first and then when room temperature, you can freeze !  

Sorry, I am in editorial deadline until Thursday ... so please do excuse me ...

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 27, 2012)

My all time favorite eggplant dish:


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*Malagnone a la Sicilian*[/FONT]
​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Ingredients:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 medium sized eggplants[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kosher salt[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 pound ground meat of choice[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 quart of your home made sauce (no jarred or canned sauce, please)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1½ cups of Ricotta Cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1½ cups of grated Parmesan cheese[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 cups of shredded mozzarella cheese, divided[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 egg[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]olive oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 8-1/2- x 11-inch glass or 9- x 12-inch metal baking dish/pan [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Instructions:_[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Preheat oven to 375oF[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Slice the eggplant about 1/8-inch thick. Place on cooling racks with paper towels underneath, or directly on paper towels, but racks are better. Sprinkle both sides liberally with kosher salt and let stand fifteen minutes. Rinse thoroughly under cold running cold water, place on dry paper towels and pat dry.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]While the eggplant is purging, brown the ground meat in a tablespoon of olive oil, mix with enough of your sauce to create a "sloppy joe" consistency, and set aside to cool. Use enough of the remaining sauce in the bottom of the baking dish to lightly cover the bottom.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mix the three cheeses and the egg together in a large bowl, retaining 1/2 cup of the mozzarella cheese.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]In a non-stick frying pan, lightly brown the eggplant slices in olive oil on both sides. The eggplant will really soak up the oil, so use it sparingly. As they finish browning, place in a single layer on the bottom of the baking dish, overlapping as necessary to cover. Once the bottom is covered, add 1/2 the ground meat and sauce, then 1/3 of the cheese mixture. Brown more eggplant and form a second layer, again overlapping to cover. Add the remaining 1/2 of the meat mixture, then 1/3 of the cheese mixture. Brown the remaining eggplant slices and form a third layer, again overlapping to cover completely. Add the last of the cheese mixture to the top, then sprinkle the remaing 1/2 cup of mozzarella over the top. Cover with aluminum foil.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Bake for 45 minutes, remove foil, and bake for an additional 15 minutes. Let stand 15 to 30 minutes before serving.[/FONT]


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

You are an angel !!! Grazie, Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 27, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I just made individual eggplant parmesans last night. Just grill or broil two slices per person, a nice slab of tomato, some mozzerella and a few shavings of parmesan. I stacked it all up and topped with some scallion and red pepper, seasonings and baked for about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Just found a before photo in my camera.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

Stunning and I cannot wait to bake eggplant Saturday for lunch ... Thanks so much.
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 27, 2012)

*@ Princess Fiona: Please do NOT freeze fresh eggplants*

Fiona, 

Good Evening.

I have never froze eggplant fresh without sautéeing it first ...

I would suggest that you prepare yourself, a mini layered tray of eggplant parmigiana --- bake it ... then divide like a lasagne and freeze in baggies ... this way, whenever u get a craving for the dish, just microwave the chunk --- a chunk per baggie ...

I am in editorial deadline through Thursday, so off in a minute or two.

Kind regards. 
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 27, 2012)

I've writen about my favorite way to prepare the egg plant. Sautee some red bell pepper and tomatoe, add seasoning and your favorite herbs to taste, at the very end add crushed garlic, as much or as little as you like. Set aside. Slice and fry eggplant, either straight up or dradged in some flour or bread crumbs. Make sure to season it. Fry on both sides. Put the tomato/peppr mix on the top, sprincle with some more fresh garlic, serve hot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have spent quite a bit of time searching for a marinated Ukranian eggplant recipe. Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/marinated-eggplant-76968.html

I hope to perfect it this summer when the eggplant and dill are in season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Fiona,
> 
> Good Evening.
> 
> ...



Thank You Margi!  Much appreciated.  I will cook it first and then freeze it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Charlie,

Dredged in flour or breadcrumbs is the most popular way ... and quite delicious ... nice dish for informal company too --- as it can be prepared like a lasagne ... layers and in between, either bufala di mozzarella and tomato sauce of choice or bechamel.

Thanks for contributing and the feedback.

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2012)

CW, you know I still cannot believe they would not give the recipe. I may just have to come visit that place, and maybe get a bottle of vodka then they might give it up. Though when I ated it was an Israely guy who was the chef and cooking.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Charlie--I do think the secret is to brine the eggplant, let it cool in the brine, drain it, and then make the dressing like I did...kinda like "flavoring" pickled herring (double-brining if you will). I'm going to try that method this summer.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Ciao, Bom Día, Good Afternoon,

I sought of caught the tail end of this discussion, however, are you discussing Pickled Eggplants ?

In Almagro, Spain, there is an eggplant variety which is specifically grown and used in pickled brine for jar industry and of course they are also sold in the oak barrels in central markets ... 

I sometimes have them as a Tapa at a bar, with a glass of wine ... 

Their shape: the eggplant contains a thick long stem like a celery with an oval egg shaped eggplant ... 

Do you know what these Almagro eggplants in brine are ?

Have nice day.
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Ciao, Bom Día, Good Afternoon,
> 
> I sought of caught the tail end of this discussion, however, are you discussing Pickled Eggplants ?
> 
> ...


Sorta--if you click the link I included in my earlier post, you'll see that there is a Perogie shop in Ottawa, Ontario where they make a marinated eggplant salad that is heavy on fresh dill. I've been trying to find the recipe to no avail, and the shop owner won't share it. And, I don't know the name of it because it the name is written in Cyrillic whenever I'm there and just "Eggplant salad" re: English. Anyway, I had fresh dill and eggplant at the same time and played with it. I ran out of eggplant and dill before I could try bringing the eggplant and then putting it in the marinade (which is similar to the one I use for my Swedish cucumber salad). It is the texture of the eggplant that is missing from my experiment.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2012)

From what you discribed you ate, I though it was a grilled or fried or maybe baked egg plant with some kind if dill/vinegar dressing. At least that what I had in mind. i really do not think it was brined before hand. Also knowing Ukranian shops, theidea is to make something fast and turn a quick profit. Pickling requires time. Of course not having what you had I could be wrong.

But since we ar the subject, MArgi maybe you know of such a dish?


----------



## Cerise (Mar 28, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I've writen about my favorite way to prepare the egg plant. Sautee some red bell pepper and tomatoe, add seasoning and your favorite herbs to taste, at the very end add crushed garlic, as much or as little as you like. Set aside. Slice and fry eggplant, either straight up or dradged in some flour or bread crumbs. Make sure to season it. Fry on both sides. Put the tomato/peppr mix on the top, sprincle with some more fresh garlic, serve hot.


 
Sounds like this would be great over pasta.

Giardiniera comes to mind too.  (I buy it bottled & served with hot roast beef sandwiches - Chicago-style).

Giardiniera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Grilled eggplant in an antipasti, is another favorite.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh man, I just remembered one big fail! I saw Giada make a timbal in a spring form pan. Eggplant was used as the outer layer. I copied the recipe and set to making it. Everything was looking and tasting great! Then I removed the spring form! Like a dam breaking in slow motion, the eggplant gave way. Sausage, rigatoni, bell peppers and cheese flowed like lava off of the base and on to the sheet pan it was setting on. Mind you it still tasted good. Guess I should have let it cool much longer.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 28, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Oh man, I just remembered one big fail! I saw Giada make a timbal in a spring form pan. Eggplant was used as the outer layer. I copied the recipe and set to making it. Everything was looking and tasting great! Then I removed the spring form! Like a dam breaking in slow motion, the eggplant gave way. Sausage, rigatoni, bell peppers and cheese flowed like lava off of the base and on to the sheet pan it was setting on. Mind you it still tasted good. Guess I should have let it cool much longer.


 
You reminded me of a dish I made long ago, in a Bundt pan - with layers of eggplant, artichokes cheese, tomatoes/tomato sauce, etc.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

@ Charlie,

There is an Italian dish, common in southern Italia, called Drunken Eggplant in Olive Oil ... It is marinated in olive oil ...  

There are uncountable varieties of eggplant ... and the dishes where it is predominate are: Puglia, Basilicata, Reggio Calabria and Sicily ... 

I have little knowledge about Eastern European fare except for southeastern Europe: Greece and Turkey. 

In Spain; as I mentioned there is a Castilla La Mancha ALMAGRO EGGPLANT which is quite different looking than a AUBERGINE FROM ITALIA or SOUTHEASTERN COAST OF SPAIN eggplant ... it is marinated in vinegar and oil and used in jar industry or stored in oak barrels and served as a Tapa in bars ... the Designation of Origin: Almagro, Ciudad Real Province, Castilla La Mancha ... 

I shall take a further look, and if I find anything else, I shall write on this post.

Have nice evening. 
Ciao.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

I just realised that there is a dish called TIMBAL EGGPLANT ... Need to take a look in Italian ... 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

The timballina is a mold --- in which you put the ingredients to make the dish eggplant timbal. Its origins are in the Middle East. It was brought to Italia, by the Moorish. Its contents include pasta, veggies, and / or rice ... and protein source. It is quite delicious. 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

For the poster, seeking info: 

Timballina is a metal mold, used to prepare Eggplant timbal ... it forms a high cake ( compact ) of pasta - a macaroni or rice, veggies, meat if so desired etc. It is Middle Eastern by origin. 

It is quite delicious.

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2012)

Margi, I doubt the dish in question belongs to any particular region. If you notice CW had it in Ukranian restaurant and I had it in Israeli restaurant. Buit from discription of it it is very, very simular. Honestly do not remember about oil, but distictly remeber vinegar, which I love.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Margi, I doubt the dish in question belongs to any particular region. If you notice CW had it in Ukranian restaurant and I had it in Israeli restaurant. Buit from discription of it it is very, very simular. Honestly do not remember about oil, but distictly remeber vinegar, which I love.


Charlie--it is on my bucket list to pick up some of this dish (it is a cold side) and eggplant and fresh dill (the shop doesn't always have it and I am not in that neighborhood that often, but two friends live nearby so maybe in exchange for eggs, I can get them to check before coming out to get eggs ) and do "side-by-side" taste tests trying a couple of different ways of preparing the eggplant. Grilling it was one thought...I know it doesn't have any oil in it. And lots of dill...Ideally, I'd like to try this with eggplant from the garden and my own dill. I know that the eggplant is not "exotic" but the average "Black Beauty" type one finds in the grocery store.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

*Middle Eastern Eggplant Salad*

Good Morning, 

@ CWS, and Charlie,

Today in Spain, there is a General Strike, so I am not venturing the 20 minute tube ride to the Magazine Office. With a free morning off, I have decided to go through my Middle Eastern Cookbook ( do not have a Ukranian or Russian one as I have never cooked these cuisines ... Russian: ate at Russian Tea Room - NYC many years ago in the 1970s ) and I found this recipe for a Middle Eastern Eggplant salad which I believe is quite similar to the description of the Israeli one, however, the spices are slightly different as it is Ukranian.

EGGPLANT SALAD 

2 eggplants
2 tblsps. EV olive oil
1/2 fresh chopped finely parsley or cilantro or dill 
1 tblsp. fresh lemon juice (*** note: vinegar would be the substitute )
1 tblsp. fresh orange squeezed orange juice 
1/2 tsp. black freshly ground pepper
a pinch of cayenne flakes or a tiny dried red chili pepper

1) cut the eggplants in thin slices and let rest on paper towels for an hour
2) preheat oven 400 degrees farenheit 
3) take a tblsp of EV and grease the grilling or baking tray
4) Place the slices of eggplant on the tray and sprinkle with a pinch to salt and black pepper to taste and a tblsp. of EV
5) grill until golden ( 4 minutes per side approx. )
6) when grilled golden: drizzle the juices and / or vinegar and olive oil on the eggplant slices in a large earthenware vessel
7) marinate in refrig a couple of hours and then serve with crusty bread or toasted warm Pita

Margi. Cintrano. ( this dish is served in Israel, Jordan and Lebanon )


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2012)

Hm, does sound interesting and probaly close to what I had. Thank you very much. Will have to try.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 29, 2012)

Cut them into thin slices. Sprinkle with salt, lemon juice, olive oil and a little sugar, and bake in the oven. The baked slices are great on lots of things, such as on sandwiches with cheese, as anti pasta...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

I am going to scan the photo --- this may be of some help ... I shall put the book in my suitcase ! Be patient and I shall do over weekend. I may have to put it, in my Member ship photos. I shall title Marinated Eggplant.
The key is the marinade prior to oven grill / broil. 
The slices are very very thin ...  
Kind regards. 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Photos of Eggplant Dishes from the Mediterranean*

Here are a couple of photos of Eggplant or Aubergine Mediterranean Dishes from Margaux Cintrano: 

1) Eggplant Napolean, layered baked eggplant with tomato 
2) Eggplant Caviar or Babaghanuj


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Photo: Roasted Baked Eggplant Au Gratin*

This divine dish is prepared with eggplant, home made tomato sauce, herbs and Reggiano Parmesano. 

By; Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 7, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> This divine dish is prepared with eggplant, home made tomato sauce, herbs and Reggiano Parmesano.
> ...



Io te voglio bene assaje... 

Thanks Margi, tomorrow I'll go chasing some good old melanzane, gonna use this photo of yours as a visual guide.
Maybe I'll capture my dish and post it (only if it's A LOT better than yours )

Buona sera and have a good time down in Puglia


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 7, 2012)

*Luca: Melanzane di Lecce*

Luca,

My Grandmom Margherite made the most fanstastic Melanzane di Lecce I have ever had. I do my best to duplicate her efforts ... 

It is one of fave dishes of Puglia. I love eggplant, any which way ... The Napolean layers are delicious and versatile ... Eggplant fried slices and in between, tomato, cheeses of choice, and some Marinara or Olive Oil & Modena ... can even add Prosciutto di Parma too and put under broiler ... Yum. 

Have fun, at the Market  with the melanzane 

Buonasera, Ciao,
Sempre, Margi.


----------

